# Knock on the door.



## moaky (Sep 4, 2011)

I live in Sonoma County and today two officers showed up because they got a phone call about marijuana.  So I showed them my recomendation and I.D.  They looked at the yard and told me the plants need to be together in a 100 square feet.  Well I have 28 plants that are all tied down.  I might get 4 in that much space.  I know that its canopy now and not altogether in one spot.  They said they would get back to me.  I got to fix it to their specs. 

My recomendation says I can have 99 plants and up to 19lbs of dried meds.  Does anyone know if there is a diffrent square footage for that.  And if not any recomendations on a good lawyer to tell me what I can do to figure this out.  
I wish they called in two weeks from now.  "No problem officer I'll fix that tonight"


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

That is weird, does it say that in the state law? I have never heard of that in WA. Geez, good luck that is a drag. Did a neighbor call? Sorry that happened, don't sonoma cops have more important things to do, like check on vineyards or something.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 5, 2011)

Sonoma has a city ord stating 
"Sonoma Co.
 Guidelines permit 3 lbs for possession; maximum 100 square feet cultivation area with 30 plants or fewer (approved Sept 2006)"

Your plant count is cool, but they can hassel you over the square footage. If you get a good lawyer, you could buy yourself a few more weeks, then cut.
More then likely, they will drop it cause they know it's coming down soon.


----------



## jesuse (Sep 7, 2011)

19lbs thats a bit of a party!! [j]


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol thats a lot of a party jesuse
Pmsl
T4


----------



## moaky (Sep 15, 2011)

Knock on wood but I still haven't got a call.  what a gentelmen that officer is.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 20, 2011)

I doubt they will come back.  They probably got their own patch to worry about.  Or they are just jealous.  HA


----------

